

Panono: Panoramic Ball Camera - WestCoastJustin
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/panono-panoramic-ball-camera

======
virtualritz
I met these guys at SIGGRAPH Asia, HK 2011, where they had two prototypes
which already worked as advertised.

Really a kick-ass product. A bit expensive as an x-mas gift for a 3rd party
... but maybe I should get one for myself? :)

